# Marquette water levels



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm coming up in early June to fish the Marquette/ Gwinn area.Im wondering what are some predictions for water levels... How much snow is on the ground now? Do you guys think the rivers will still be very high with runoff, by early June... Also does high water affect the levels below Boney falls? Or is that all controlled by the dam?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It is hard telling what the water levels could be at that time of year but if was going to guess I would say normal levels can be expected this spring. After this storm leaves the UP some of the area that you are talking about could have anywhere from 4' to 6' on the ground. Lots of snow pack this year. Keep an eye on NOAA's interactive snow map for updates on the spring melt. Hopefully all of the snow will be gone when you get here in June. It has been along time since we had left over snow in June but it has happened.

I can remember trout opener still having 4' of packed snow on the ground. Marquette harbor being froze over Memorial weekend. Filling my cooler up with snow 4th of July to keep the beer cold but those events were in the 70s.

With global warming there really isn't a pattern that can be predicted.


----------



## IntoTheWild (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you have a crystal ball? =) It's going to be hard to say. Looks like a late year. Last year it was almost 60 degrees and we had zero snow here. I was already knee deep in steelhead. Going to be a late run this year. Hopefully, the water levels will be acceptable (higher) during the summer, but who knows... it IS the UP after all.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Any updates on the water levels near Gwinn/Marquette? Ive seen the USGS data, but im wondering if anybody has a water report from a fishing standpoint? Ill be up there on June 1st... just wondering what to expect? Will mostly be fishing the Escanaba

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

The Escanaba near Gwinn just settled down from the intense snowmelt about two week or so ago; prior to that it was very high. We've had rain the fast few days ranging from downpours to steady that took our fire danger from Very High to Low. By no means is this an official report but at this point it doesn't look like you have to worry about low water levels. Related to this, be ready to cope with bugs. Lots of bugs.

We live on a small lake in southern Marquette Co just west of the Escanaba's main branch and our water level is significantly up so far this year - hope this is the beginning of a steady trend.

Good Luck!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Is the water too high to effectively wade fish on east and main branch by gwinn? Thanks for the report

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just fished the east branch this weekend. It is pretty high and tough to fish. Water is moving quickly and fish are spread out pretty good. Did not do well fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Not what i wanted to hear... any recommendations on water in the area that is fishing good?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wouldn't know of anywhere else


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

